# Eagle Point Report



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

We were watching the wind and rain blow yesterday morning. Less that ideal conditions but this was Eric's father in law Jim Spera, last day to be in town. About 8am we decided to give it a try. End result.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Great Report and Great Job at EP!*

Cool report David! Really appreciate all you guys do there at Eagle Point. Also appreciate the good reports and discussions you, Eric, and Windy have with Mickey and Bennie on the 610AM Outdoor Show. Keep it up, man!


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice! Look at the variation in spotting between the bottom fish and the one next to it on the left.


----------

